# Little emersed jar NOW 29G EMERSED



## Morgan Freeman (11 Oct 2011)

Garden dirt filled with water and a little trace fert mix under an 11watt 6500k lamp. Some h.polysperma, ludwigia, java moss and others I don't recognise as I had thrown them out as cuttings and left them in my terrarium, only to find they grew emersed without even being planted.

I have a 30cm cube and a garden bowl I'd like to use for even more emersed growing. I have a tonne of pilea cardieri I can use.

Here it is. Please note I've drained a little water since taking these pics.


----------



## ghostsword (11 Oct 2011)

*Little emersed jar*

Looks very good. 


.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Little emersed jar*

Moved it to the windowsill and everything burnt to a crisp.


----------



## spyder (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Little emersed jar*

Direct sunlight can be risky. Indirect should be cool. 

Get some more trimmings in there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Little emersed jar*

Double post.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 Oct 2011)

*Re: Little emersed jar*

Everything is now in an emersed 29 gal! Some cryptocorynes being delivered soon...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (3 Nov 2011)

And they came.

Hygros, ludwigia, anubias nana, various crypts, some mini swords....Tank cost me a fiver to set up.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Nov 2011)

Great! 

keep it closed so that the moisture stays in.  

I got a similar setup, but no soil, just gravel and plants on pots, easy to change water, and as I dose ferts on the water, the plants get all they want. 

Looking good.


----------



## spyder (4 Nov 2011)

Don't fry em. Looking good will be nice when it all fills in. 

It makes me want to try it in a 20cm cube


----------



## Morgan Freeman (4 Nov 2011)

I'll try not to!

It's just two CFL bulbs, ones only 11watts.


----------

